# hydroponic



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Where are some hydroponic stores near/in toronto?


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

yellow pages


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

yellow pages....online!


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Haha, very specific guys . There's one near york U and one downtown-ish. Those are the only 2 I've been to. There's supposed to be one in mississaugua but I've not been there yet.

4373 Steeles Ave W, North York, ON M3N 1V7
(416) 663-2999 ‎ · hydroponix.com

http://bustan.ca/


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

if you're in markham go to hydrotech hydroponics. they are located on Bullock drive. great store, they have a smaller location in scarborough as well


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

There is one in Markham but I can't remember if it is still there. They opened out like 1-1.5yrs ago and was like a few parking lots from Aqua Inspiration before AI moved. I believe the place is called 'Natures Hydroponics' but I do remember the word 'Nature' there. There prices are cheaper then Bustan as I remember searching both sites before. For example it was IIRC $30/50L Hydroton (LECA) when Bustan wanted $35 plus the downtown parking hassle.

EDIT:

Is it just m e or is anyone else having issues loading up Bustan's website?


----------

